# 6 pac



## OGX (Aug 29, 2004)

Right how hard is it to workout a 6pac? I have a visable 4pac but can feel a 6pac!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

It's all about diet and genetics. Diet is the only way you'll drop bodyfat. Genetics determine at what bodyfat level you will start to see them.

That said, it is a great idea to train abs for core strength, but to see them you need to drop more fat.


----------



## Z3R0-CooL (Mar 9, 2004)

also genetics will determine if u will ever have a sixpack... some bbers never have a 6pack.. arnold and ronnie had/have a 4pack.

then again jay has an 8-pack...

diet and cardio are the 2 things necessary for visible abs... in THAT order...

also IMHO if u get a sixpack without being muscular enough its pointless... cause u will look skinny and nasty.. depends on why ur doing it though.. cause if u want it for girls it doesnt matter..

for girls anyone with a 6pack is what ronnie is to us...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Z3R0-CooL said:


> for girls anyone with a 6pack is what ronnie is to us...


yes mate it sucks they ignore a back as wide as a house or arms the size of their waists...they just want a 6 pack...

i'm bulkin leave me alone :boohoo:


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

my lass prefers big shoulders and wide back, good job coz my 6 pack is well hidden till next april!


----------



## OGX (Aug 29, 2004)

well i do a bit of boxing so need strong hard abs! I know you dont have to have a six pac to have strong abs but was just wondering! Dont think i will get a six pac as i just do a tiny tiny bit of cardio other then boxing! Most of the time i just lift heavy weights and little cardio!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Read somewhere that you have to drop body fat below 10% to see abs if that helps?

Regards

SD


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

SportDr said:


> Read somewhere that you have to drop body fat below 10% to see abs if that helps?
> 
> sounds about right...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

SportDr said:


> Read somewhere that you have to drop body fat below 10% to see abs if that helps?
> 
> Regards
> 
> SD


Yes this does sound about right.

With that said, I got a long way to go before Ill ever see my 6 pack. :boohoo:


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

the pot dont help lol

have you got oevr your hangover now scott\/? lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2004)

LOSE SOME WEIGHT.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah Killer,


----------



## particleastro (Aug 18, 2004)

10% seems awfully low. It seems that some people seem to measure/guess their bf very low. A World Champion cyclist has 6-8% bf, and I think top bber's are areound the same value. I would say I'm around 13-15%, based on what I've read and seen. Anything around 10% is very low.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

but of course your BF is low because you are constantly wnaking!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

particleastro said:


> 10% seems awfully low. It seems that some people seem to measure/guess their bf very low. A World Champion cyclist has 6-8% bf, and I think top bber's are areound the same value. I would say I'm around 13-15%, based on what I've read and seen. Anything around 10% is very low.


na bodybuilder compete around the 4% mark i think...i'd say under 12% to c em and under 10 to look real good for the beach


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

particleastro said:


> 10% seems awfully low. It seems that some people seem to measure/guess their bf very low. A World Champion cyclist has 6-8% bf, and I think top bber's are areound the same value. I would say I'm around 13-15%, based on what I've read and seen. Anything around 10% is very low.


Well I am under 15% BF now but my 6 pac, which is easy to feel, is safely hidden under a thin layer of winter belly  10% I am sure would have them defined but I would be rather slim.

SD


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

fat git


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

dirty barry said:


> fat git


Why I outta!

SD


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

SportDr said:


> Why I outta!
> 
> SD


why i outta....go on a cutter??

why i outta....give me rep points?

why i outta....stop going gay bars?

why i outta....stop drinking my own love wee??

the list goes on


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

dirty barry said:


> why i outta....go on a cutter??
> 
> why i outta....give me rep points?
> 
> ...


Why I outta.....go on a cutter? True dat

WHy I outta....give you rep points? Yeh you are a funny fcuker after all.

Why I outta.....stop going to gay bars, it's not right to lead you on just so you and Paul will buy me free drinks all night 

lol sorry to drag you in Paul 

Why I outta.....stop drinking my own love wee? Just cos you can't get it close enough to your mouth to shoot it in, well not yours anyway 

SD


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LMAO SD good stuff!


----------



## particleastro (Aug 18, 2004)

Cheers Mega.


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

i am at 14% bf and have an outline of a 6 pack coming! 

i have 2 freinds who have 6 packs they never train, they just look like they dont eat but my girlfreinds say they have great six packs! WTF!!

there not great! they look ****! lol


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

SportDr said:


> Well I am under 15% BF now but my 6 pac, which is easy to feel, is safely hidden under a thin layer of winter belly  10% I am sure would have them defined but I would be rather slim.
> 
> SD


i have also been told that below 10 is 6 pack!


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

TypeR said:


> i am at 14% bf and have an outline of a 6 pack coming!
> 
> i have 2 freinds who have 6 packs they never train, they just look like they dont eat but my girlfreinds say they have great six packs! WTF!!
> 
> there not great! they look ****! lol


woah!!!!!!!! how does your missus know these blokes have 6 packs? Id be askign her a few questions!

Just before christmas i had a 6 pack coming thorough nicely. Could plainly see the outline of it all, but there was still a bit of fat on it. Id say i was probably about 15% fat. When you start dropping your fat levels, i notice on me, that the old love handles vanish first, then the 6 pack starts to appear.


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

My 6er is quite visible actually. Although I am not big at all so that would be the reason


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

AussieMarc said:


> My 6er is quite visible actually. Although I am not big at all


I thought 6" was average?............lol


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

turbo said:


> woah!!!!!!!! how does your missus know these blokes have 6 packs? Id be askign her a few questions!
> 
> Just before christmas i had a 6 pack coming thorough nicely. Could plainly see the outline of it all, but there was still a bit of fat on it. Id say i was probably about 15% fat. When you start dropping your fat levels, i notice on me, that the old love handles vanish first, then the 6 pack starts to appear.


Girlfreinds! lol, there my freinds and there girls, not my biatch! lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Visible abs are all down to Diet and genetics...i have visible abs at the moment at 218lbs i reckon i am approx 10-12% when i diet for a show i get down to approx5% i am one of the lucky ones who has an 8 pack..

but i dont train Abs until the last 8 weeks before a show...

unfortunatly one of the biggest myths out there is that if you do a zillion crunches every night you will have a 6 pack.....


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Is the reason that you dont do abs off season because you dont want to tape a bigger waist? I dont work them for that reason, but I was just curious. Abs are probably my best bodypart and I dont work them (genetics) for one I cant see them and for two they get big and makes the diapram look bigger. When I get lean I just flex them till I get a burn. I also try to bring my stomach into my rib cage.


----------

